# Am I going mad or does this exist???



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think I have seen a top some where which I am determined to have to wear for my friends wedding but I am not sure whether I have imagined seeing it, seen it on telly or seen it in a shop. Just wondering if any one can confirm whether I am slowly going  or does it actually exist?

Its a kind of lime green satiny shiney material, no arms but a high halter neck with a pussy bow, it comes down just over the hip/belly. This is the style of top http://www.peacocks.co.uk/Products/Womens_Catalogue/Tops/Going_Out_Tops/BLACK_LACE_HALTER_NECK_TOP_-25296016.html
But im sure ive seen it in the green with the pussy bow some where!
I can picture it with either dark grey or black trousers with some heels.

Im trawling the net but cant seem to find it lol.

any pointers!!

Corrina xx

/links


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Coast do this:

http://www.coast-stores.com/fcp/product/-/ALLTops/Salma-Bow-Top/2244558480

But only in black - is this the style you're looking for?

Claire
x

/links


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

yes thats very much the style, cheers for that hun. 
I am positive ive seen it somewhere in the green, I bet it was on some bloomin american programme and Ill never be able to find it over here lol.

Dont you hate it when you have your sights firmly fixed on something lol, Im like a dog with a bone!

Corrina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

maybe get some material and take a piccie to a dressmaker and they can do one for you


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wish I had the time lol wedding is saturday   but if I cant find one by then I may have to do that for my mates birthday in September. I do love leaving stuff till the last moment heehee

xx


----------

